

Are you going to let Microsoft finish falling? - deltrem

Nerds were excluded by the System, then severely bullied, then Microsoft came, then made a revolution, then nerds became geeks, then geeks stopped being severely bullied, then stopped being excluded.<p>Microsoft is falling. Are hackers going to let Microsoft finish falling?
======
LarryMade
Really? Can you expand on that?

